# Cubbing



## poiuytrewq (3 September 2017)

I've been hunting once last year but never cubbing as hunting had already started when I got the horse. 
So I wondered as they are local next Saturday a few things, 
Do I need to plait? Is my tweed hacking jacket ok? (With a stock?) 
How fast will it be and will there be jumping involved? I only hunted once as they didn't appear to have a non jumping group and I'm not the most confident jumper these days  
What time is the meet usually? 
Thanks


----------



## Orangehorse (3 September 2017)

Called Autumn Hunting by the way!

Tweed jacket is correct, no need to plait, although clean and tidy obviously.  

With our hunt it is very boring with a great deal of standing around for ages, with an occasional trot to another cover - but hunts vary so you would have to ask about yours.


----------



## spacefaer (3 September 2017)

Ratcatcher is correct turnout for autumn hunting. Tweed hacking jacket, coloured stock, beige/fawn breeches, black or brown boots. No plaiting til after Opening Meet.

There shouldn't be any jumping yet - horses aren't fit enough, and it's more about moving around the countryside than larking.

Meets at the moment are around 6/6.15 am here, but you will have to check with the Hon Sec, as you'll be speaking to her about coming out anyway! Make sure you are on board and ready to move off at the advertised time - there is no hanging around at the meet (and no food) at this time of year.

Are you Cotswold?


----------



## poiuytrewq (3 September 2017)

Apologies! Autumn hunting. 
The farm we live on allows the hunt across and they go round opening gates etc the night before so we get invited along if they are close. I'm sure they actually called it cubbing tbh. 
Ok, so that's all good. I have the correct clothing and can make pony look smart straight from the field if no plaiting is involved.  
I am Cotswold area yes and my daughter go's out with North Cots but the one that's very close to home is the VWH


----------



## Orangehorse (3 September 2017)

I had a great couple of days with the North Cotswold many, many, many years ago with my pony.  I was so chuffed when some old chap in the red hunt coat said "doesn't your pony jump well" when we soared over some huge hedges.


----------



## poiuytrewq (3 September 2017)

Orangehorse said:



			I had a great couple of days with the North Cotswold many, many, many years ago with my pony.  I was so chuffed when some old chap in the red hunt coat said "doesn't your pony jump well" when we soared over some huge hedges.
		
Click to expand...

They do seem nice, I've never been but daughter loves going out with them.  She enjoys the jumping too, Its done the horse she rides a world of good as it used to slam the brakes on at anything but out hunting point and go!


----------



## spacefaer (3 September 2017)

The VWH are lovely, old fashioned (as in traditional). I had a morning out with them last October, trying a horse. It was quite busy - think on the move 80% of the time - but no jumping. We opened gates, went through gaps in hedges, or went round by the road.

The northern boundary of the VWH - where it marches with the Cotswold - is one of my most favourite parts of their country. It's not a big jumping part of their country either, once they start - it's all hunt jumps and walls. Fabulous bit (if a little hilly!)

Hope you have a lovely time!


----------



## poiuytrewq (4 September 2017)

Thankyou! It's not a definite but think it's as close as they are going to get bring about 3 miles down the road!


----------



## Clodagh (4 September 2017)

I think it is such a shame when people describe cubbing/autumn hunting as boring. It is the best time of the season and when you get to really see hound work. It is only boring if your sole reason for hunting is to charge about on other peoples land. (Takes grumpy hat off).
Enjoy, OP, nothing like sitting by a cover on an autumn morning waiting for that first hound to speak. (Preferably on a nice horse that stands still.  )


----------



## ester (4 September 2017)

I don't find it boring but Frank couldn't cope with it straight out the box, gets a fidget on and as I found out to my embarrassment one morning not to be trusted with the young entry which granted isn't where it should be but does not need telling by him. In wilts we had to hack so he was fine .


----------



## meesha (4 September 2017)

Had a lovely morning autumn trailing with wsvh Saturday, amazing views, lovely company and great to hear our field master explain things to the couple of first time out young children.  Yes lots of standing around, some walk, trot and even a little canter.  Next time cream tea meet!!


----------



## Orangehorse (4 September 2017)

Well it is boring when the pack disappears into a huge wood for about 1 hour with no sight or sound of anything and all the riders are standing alongside the wood with nothing to do but wait until they are told to move.


----------



## poiuytrewq (4 September 2017)

I suppose on the plus side if we do end up standing a lot it won't be cold and I won't be worried about my fully clipped TB freezing (or me!) In icy weather


----------



## Clodagh (4 September 2017)

poiuytrewq said:



			I suppose on the plus side if we do end up standing a lot it won't be cold and I won't be worried about my fully clipped TB freezing (or me!) In icy weather 

Click to expand...

There is that, but you have and like dogs too so I am sure you will appreciate watching the hound work.


----------



## ester (4 September 2017)

Orangehorse said:



			Well it is boring when the pack disappears into a huge wood for about 1 hour with no sight or sound of anything and all the riders are standing alongside the wood with nothing to do but wait until they are told to move.
		
Click to expand...

you are standing with the wrong people


----------



## Shay (5 September 2017)

Perhaps hunts could do more to explain the purpose of autumn hunting.  I can take orange horse's point that if this is all she sees or understands of what is happening then it is boring.  I love all aspects of hunting and because we are autumn hunting right now I love that too!  But actually you get more out of it if you understand the technicalities.  And you can learn so much autumn hunting which makes your experience of the main season richer.  I love watching the hounds work (where you can see them) or just listening to them work, to how the huntsman works them.  Listening to the world wake up around us.  Trying to identify hound voices, reminding myself what the horn calls mean etc.

And then it gets to 4pm on the day where you have been up and active since 4am and I remember why I am now a bit too old to go hunting before work...!


----------



## ester (5 September 2017)

To some extent that is what I meant by the wrong people. I latched on to a lovely lady in my previous hunt who was in charge of their hound breeding and essentially was a veritable mine of interesting information (and made excellent gin!)


----------



## Mike007 (6 September 2017)

Perhaps it is our fault.We may be so wrapped up in what is going on that we fail to pass this on to the less experienced. Mostly ,cubbing/autumn hunting is experienced by sound rather than visually. I create a mental image of where everyone is and what they are doing. I listen for the wrong sound . For example this morning . (was it really this morning , 3 days cubbing in a row disorientates one!lol) .Hounds moving fast the wrong way . No one said ,get to the road, we just went . Mad gallop and some jungle bashing ,just in time to head off hounds from the rush hour traffic. Job well done. (also many thanks to a random motorcyclist who helped slow traffic.) Autumn hunting is certainly not boring.


----------



## Tiddlypom (7 September 2017)

ester said:



			To some extent that is what I meant by the wrong people. I latched on to a lovely lady in my previous hunt who was in charge of their hound breeding and essentially was a veritable mine of interesting information (and made excellent gin!)
		
Click to expand...

Well, quite. As someone who hasn't hunted since before the ban, I don't have a clue what modern autumn hunting is about, seeing as so much of what cubbing used to be is now off limits.


----------



## respectedpony driver (19 October 2017)

Orangehorse said:



			Called Autumn Hunting by the way!

Tweed jacket is correct, no need to plait, although clean and tidy obviously.  

With our hunt it is very boring with a great deal of standing around for ages, with an occasional trot to another cover - but hunts vary so you would have to ask about yours.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like Cubbing/Hunting to me.
 Arent you supposed to be following a trail,so why would you be standing around and going cover to cover.


----------



## GTRJazz (19 October 2017)

Cubbing is where the hounds get to kill fox cubs which are in burrows not running across open ground


----------



## Clodagh (20 October 2017)

GTRJazz said:



			Cubbing is where the hounds get to kill fox cubs which are in burrows not running across open ground
		
Click to expand...

Gosh you are an expert. How does a foxhound fit down a foxhole? Fascinating.


----------



## minesadouble (20 October 2017)

GTRJazz said:



			Cubbing is where the hounds get to kill fox cubs which are in burrows not running across open ground
		
Click to expand...

I too salute  your vast knowledge. Until now I had no idea the fox lived in a 'burrow'.


----------



## GTRJazz (20 October 2017)

A terrier is sent down after them while the pack waits at the side of the copse 
I am only a Horse expert though and only go on Mock Hunts


----------



## GTRJazz (20 October 2017)

No they live in the Den the burrow leads to


----------



## FemelleReynard (20 October 2017)

And I'm sure there are loads of fox cubs round at this time of year! Hmmmm.

Why don't you take your scaremongering elsewhere? You're obviously completely ill-informed - you're spouting the rubbish that is peddled by antis to make the general public (who know nothing of hunting) think it's this awful thing and we go around slaughtering fox cubs which couldn't be further from the truth.


----------



## GTRJazz (20 October 2017)

FemelleReynard said:



			And I'm sure there are loads of fox cubs round at this time of year! Hmmmm.

Why don't you take your scaremongering elsewhere? You're obviously completely ill-informed - you're spouting the rubbish that is peddled by antis to make the general public (who know nothing of hunting) think it's this awful thing and we go around slaughtering fox cubs which couldn't be further from the truth.
		
Click to expand...

I am not Pro or Anti hunt this link is factual though yes cubs that look like small adults as mentioned in the doc, The clue is in the name CUBBING

https://www.league.org.uk/cub-hunting


----------



## FemelleReynard (20 October 2017)

There is nothing factual about information provided by the LACS. They are ANTI HUNTING, not a neutral group, and therefore will post biased, extreme and inaccurate information to promote their cause.

As discussed throughout this thread, it's not called cubbing it's called Autumn Hunting. 

I suggest you don't believe everything you read on the internet, particularly if it comes from LACS.


----------



## GTRJazz (20 October 2017)

I will save us all a bit of time
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...7-Can-we-please-do-away-with-the-term-cubbing


----------



## Clodagh (20 October 2017)

I went and read the link and as a description of pre ban cubbing it us pretty accurate. But even lacs don't claim that foxes live in dens or burrows.


----------



## Fellewell (22 October 2017)

Cubs are fully grown at this time of year.
It is perfectly legal to poison, shoot or snare foxes all year round which makes this argument a bit of a nonsense when you think about it.


----------



## Tiddlypom (22 October 2017)

But the old term 'cub hunting' was one devised by hunting peeps, was it not? So it's not unreasonable for non hunting peeps to be confused and to picture small cute fluffy cubs being hunted. As it is, as this thread title demonstrates, hunting folk still often inadvertently use the term 'cubbing', as old habits die hard .


----------



## rca (12 July 2019)

GTRJazz said:



			Cubbing is where the hounds get to kill fox cubs which are in burrows not running across open ground
		
Click to expand...

Oh I see.....s


FemelleReynard said:



			And I'm sure there are loads of fox cubs round at this time of year! Hmmmm.

Why don't you take your scaremongering elsewhere? You're obviously completely ill-informed - you're spouting the rubbish that is peddled by antis to make the general public (who know nothing of hunting) think it's this awful thing and we go around slaughtering fox cubs which couldn't be further from the truth.
		
Click to expand...

How


Orangehorse said:



			Well it is boring when the pack disappears into a huge wood for about 1 hour with no sight or sound of anything and all the riders are standing alongside the wood with nothing to do but wait until they are told to move.
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean "sight or sound" ?? Are you a nasty little criminal that gets its kicks out of setting dogs on terrifed young animals ?? You lot are no better than scummy dog fighters. There is definitely a sickness in the heart of the British countryside.  And you will be exposed.


----------



## rca (12 July 2019)

Orangehorse said:



			Called Autumn Hunting by the way!

Tweed jacket is correct, no need to plait, although clean and tidy obviously. 

With our hunt it is very boring with a great deal of standing around for ages, with an occasional trot to another cover - but hunts vary so you would have to ask about yours.
		
Click to expand...

Calling it "Autumn Hunting" now are you ? Why's that then ? Worried in case the public might find out about the appalling cruelty that goes on in the depths of the British countryside, are we ?


----------



## rca (12 July 2019)

Clodagh said:



			I went and read the link and as a description of pre ban cubbing it us pretty accurate. But even lacs don't claim that foxes live in dens or burrows.
		
Click to expand...




FemelleReynard said:



			There is nothing factual about information provided by the LACS. They are ANTI HUNTING, not a neutral group, and therefore will post biased, extreme and inaccurate information to promote their cause.

As discussed throughout this thread, it's not called cubbing it's called Autumn Hunting.

I suggest you don't believe everything you read on the internet, particularly if it comes from LACS.
		
Click to expand...

And why have you changed it from "cubbing" to "autumn hunting" then?? Guilty about something, are we ?? Do you honestly think this new term will prevent normal folk from finding out about you setting your hounds on to terrified, young foxes, just out of infancy, at dawn do you ? LACS'  "cause" is to represent the British public's opinion that you are neanderthals that need dragging into the 21st century. It's sad and pathetic that you cling on to a perverted "tradition" that's utterly repulsive to 80% of the public who just cannot understand why you enjoy such a sick and barbaric pastime. WHY do you do it ? Do you honestly get a thrill from setting dogs onto lone, terrified animals ? You are EXACTLY the same as scummy dog fighters, no difference at all.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (13 July 2019)

Sadly it is a reflection of the "times" that we live in, that good old-fashioned "cubbing" is now more-and-more being called "hound exercise".......... 

Traditionally, we all know of course that cubbing was always a time for both hounds and green horses to crack on with learning their job before the start of the hunting season proper.

(Edited): have just seen the post from "new member" "rca" above. May I possibly - and as respectfully as possible - suggest that this is not the ideal forum for you??

After all, it IS (ehmn) "Horse and HOUND"........... and you will therefore see threads and posts on this forum about hunting and allied matters which may cause you distaste and offence.

If hunting offends you (and it obviously does), then perhaps there are other Sites which may better cater to your sensitivities?

And may I invite you - and the other "anti's" we seem to have picked up on here - as politely as possible to perhaps to consider joining your local hunt on "hound exercise", "autumn hunting" or whatever this season, to perhaps go with an open mind and actually see and experience what goes on as well as have the opportunity to ask all the questions you want to, so you are better able to judge??


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (13 July 2019)

rca said:



			And why have you changed it from "cubbing" to "autumn hunting" then?? Guilty about something, are we ?? Do you honestly think this new term will prevent normal folk from finding out about you setting your hounds on to terrified, young foxes, just out of infancy, at dawn do you ? LACS'  "cause" is to represent the British public's opinion that you are neanderthals that need dragging into the 21st century. It's sad and pathetic that you cling on to a perverted "tradition" that's utterly repulsive to 80% of the public who just cannot understand why you enjoy such a sick and barbaric pastime. WHY do you do it ? Do you honestly get a thrill from setting dogs onto lone, terrified animals ? You are EXACTLY the same as scummy dog fighters, no difference at all.
		
Click to expand...

How unpleasant,  new user resorts to name calling, insults and incorrect arithmetic as seemingly is unable to put a comprehensible post together......


----------



## ester (13 July 2019)

ah it's a Saturday, I'm bored, I know lets drag up a 2 year old thread on a forum. . . .


----------



## Shay (13 July 2019)

True - but MJR2BT's response is masterful in contrast.  RCA is obviously trolling and I would usually say don't feed the troll - this thread is from 2017 so they must have searched a good bit to find something they could take offence to!


----------



## Mule (13 July 2019)

Shay said:



			True - but MJR2BT's response is masterful in contrast.  RCA is obviously trolling and I would usually say don't feed the troll - this thread is from 2017 so they must have searched a good bit to find something they could take offence to!
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps it's the schools being off.


----------



## rca (29 July 2019)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Sadly it is a reflection of the "times" that we live in, that good old-fashioned "cubbing" is now more-and-more being called "hound exercise".......... 

Traditionally, we all know of course that cubbing was always a time for both hounds and green horses to crack on with learning their job before the start of the hunting season proper.

(Edited): have just seen the post from "new member" "rca" above. May I possibly - and as respectfully as possible - suggest that this is not the ideal forum for you??

After all, it IS (ehmn) "Horse and HOUND"........... and you will therefore see threads and posts on this forum about hunting and allied matters which may cause you distaste and offence.

If hunting offends you (and it obviously does), then perhaps there are other Sites which may better cater to your sensitivities?

And may I invite you - and the other "anti's" we seem to have picked up on here - as politely as possible to perhaps to consider joining your local hunt on "hound exercise", "autumn hunting" or whatever this season, to perhaps go with an open mind and actually see and experience what goes on as well as have the opportunity to ask all the questions you want to, so you are better able to judge??
		
Click to expand...


No thanks. I wouldn't want to be anywhere near your sort. I love to gallop on my horse just as much as the next person but don't see the need to viciously kill animals in order to do so. And I am not a "new member" either. I understood there was a ban on hunting wild mammals with dogs, so why should I be "offended" by coming on here ? Are you saying you break the law of the land in a thinly veiled manner ? If so, the question is this: in what ways are you so inadequate and what is lacking in your life that you feel the need to set dogs onto defenceless animals for your "jollies"? It sounds like a sickness to me.


MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Sadly it is a reflection of the "times" that we live in, that good old-fashioned "cubbing" is now more-and-more being called "hound exercise".......... 

Traditionally, we all know of course that cubbing was always a time for both hounds and green horses to crack on with learning their job before the start of the hunting season proper.

(Edited): have just seen the post from "new member" "rca" above. May I possibly - and as respectfully as possible - suggest that this is not the ideal forum for you??

After all, it IS (ehmn) "Horse and HOUND"........... and you will therefore see threads and posts on this forum about hunting and allied matters which may cause you distaste and offence.

If hunting offends you (and it obviously does), then perhaps there are other Sites which may better cater to your sensitivities?

And may I invite you - and the other "anti's" we seem to have picked up on here - as politely as possible to perhaps to consider joining your local hunt on "hound exercise", "autumn hunting" or whatever this season, to perhaps go with an open mind and actually see and experience what goes on as well as have the opportunity to ask all the questions you want to, so you are better able to judge??


No thanks. I wouldn't want to be anywhere near your sort. I love to gallop on my horse just as much as the next person but do not see the need to viciously kill animals in order to do so. And I am not a "new member" either. I understood there was a ban on hunting wild mammals with dogs, so why should I be "offended" by coming on here ? Are you suggesting that you break the law of the land in a thinly veiled manner ? If so, the question is this: in what ways are you inadequate in your own life that you feel the urge to set dogs onto defenceless lone animals for your "jollies" ? Sounds like a sickness to me.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Amymay (29 July 2019)

rca said:



			Are you saying you break the law in a thinly veiled manner ?
		
Click to expand...

Oh, for goodness sake......


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (29 July 2019)

rca said:



			No thanks. I wouldn't want to be anywhere near your sort. I love to gallop on my horse with just as much as the next person but don't see the need to viciously kill animals whilst doing so. And I am not a "new member" either. I understood there was a ban on hunting wild mammals with dogs, so why should I be offended by coming on here ? Are you saying you break the law in a thinly veiled manner ? If so, the question is: In what ways are you so inadequate and what is lacking in your life that you feel the need to set dogs onto defenceless animals for your "jollies"? It sounds like you have psychopathic tendencies to me.
		
Click to expand...

I suggest you find somewhere else to vent your spleen. You have 4 posts in total,  all on this thread, all quite unpleasant.  
If you need to keep returning to a subject you clearly don't like, have no interest in but feel the need to be aggressively posting, I think you have rather odd issues going on yourself dear.


----------



## Shay (29 July 2019)

rca said:



			No thanks. I wouldn't want to be anywhere near your sort. I love to gallop on my horse just as much as the next person but don't see the need to viciously kill animals in order to do so. And I am not a "new member" either. I understood there was a ban on hunting wild mammals with dogs, so why should I be "offended" by coming on here ? Are you saying you break the law of the land in a thinly veiled manner ? If so, the question is this: in what ways are you so inadequate and what is lacking in your life that you feel the need to set dogs onto defenceless animals for your "jollies"? It sounds like a sickness to me.
		
Click to expand...

What an exceptionally biased and close minded post.  In absolutely no way whatsoever has any response suggested that the law is broken - thinly veiled or otherwise.  Cubbing is a traditional term which no longer represents - and hasn't for 10+ years - the practice.  The fact we have chosen to change the term to something that better reflects reality is not cause for vitriol or abuse.  All we have said is - come out with us.  See what actually happens.  Make you mind up based on reality not on social media.

And perhaps stop trolling?


----------

